# benelli super black eagle 3



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Benelli Super Black Eagle 3


3/12" chamber 
camo pattern 
28" barrel


used on one pheasant hunt. comes with original case and chokes ect. 


$1700 obo


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Pics


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Sold


----------

